# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Red Admiral' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Sep 24, 2009)

It is still hard to beat this Phrag hybrid:

















Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2009)

Superb!!!! WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2009)

Argh! :sob: 
All my Phrag Jason Fischers are small! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2009)

That's tough to beat! Yummy red BTW.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! That last shot in particular is just stunning...


----------



## Hera (Sep 24, 2009)

Superb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2009)

That's a beauty, Robert. It must be satisfying to see so many branches forming.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, wow, that is beautiful. :drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 24, 2009)

that is great


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like Christmas in September :clap:.

Susan


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2009)

Super blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Real nice Robert. When was it awarded?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow! That last shot in particular is just stunning...


Certainly agree BUT can you imagine if the two flowers in the middle were there? :drool::drool::clap::clap::clap: FABULOUS!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 25, 2009)

superb, thanks

Forrest


----------



## John M (Sep 25, 2009)

Super nice, Robert! I never get tired of seeing these!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful. BTW what is the ploidy number for this plant. Do you know? And does it breed?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 25, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Wonderful. BTW what is the ploidy number for this plant. Do you know? And does it breed?



I haven't counted the chromosomes, but I am guessing it is a regular diploid. Yes, I have been able to breed with it (3 times I got viable offspring). It is actually the parent of Phrag. Robert C. Silich (Jason Fischer x Mem. Dick Clements):

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3918

Robert


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 25, 2009)

Robert,

You indicate you were successful 3 times with this plant, how many attempts were there?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 25, 2009)

I tried using it 9 times, so a 33% success rate is pretty good. hmmm maybe I should try breeding with it more.....

Robet


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 25, 2009)

Stunning color and forms! Congrats for its culture.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for posting.

e-spice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 27, 2009)

Always nice and good flower count!


----------

